# A DIY solar off-grid set-up!



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

A good account of one person's project, with photos, diagrams and costs:

http://www.mdpub.com/SolarPanel/index.html


----------



## AlyCarm (Nov 12, 2008)

Awesome! Thank you so much for this linky!


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Fantastic, snoozy! Thank You!


----------

